# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  التبول اللاإرادي

## إسلام شمس الدين

*

أستاذنا العزيز د. عـادل
تحية تقدير و إعجاب لمجهودك الرائع و اهتمامك الصادق هنا ، وهو ما يجعلنا نطمع دوماً في اللجوء إليك و استشارتك رغم إدراكي أننا أثقلنا عليك .

اسمح لي بعرض مشكلة تطلب أحد الأخوات الفاضلات رأيك فيها و هي تتعلق بابنها الذي يبلغ الحادية عشر من عمره ، حيث يعاني من مشكلة التبول اللارادي ، وقد عرفت منها أن هذه الظاهرة أصبحت منتشرة بعض الشئ مما دفعني لعرضها هنا ربما يستفيد آخرون من استشارتك .
هي تقول أن ابنها هو الولد الوحيد و له ثلاث أخوات أكبر منه ، وهو متفوق دراسياً و نشاطه الذهني و البدني عالي جداً إلا أنه عصبي إلى حدِ ما و سريع الغضب و الزعل ، وهو مدلل بعض الشئ ربما بحكم كونه الولد الوحيد و أصغر أفراد الأسرة ، حالته الصحية عادية فلا يشكو من مرض معين و لا يعاني أي مشاكل صحية ، كذلك نومه و اكله منتظمين دون أي مشاكل .
هو يعاني هذه المشكلة منذ صغره ولكن بصفة غير منتظمة فأحياناً ما تختفي إلى حد أنهم ينسون وجودها ، ثم يفاجئون بعودتها ثانيةً  ، و أحياناً ما تنقطع فقط ليومين أو أكثر .
المشكلة أنه يرفض تماماً عرضه على طبيب و قد حاولوا معه كثيراً و لكن على ما يبدو أنهم حاولوا بشئ من الاسترخاء دون إجبار ، و ربما هذا لقناعتهم أن المشكلة نفسية و ليست مرضية  .

فما رأيك بهذه المشكلة ؟ و بماذا تنصح هذه الأم فهي تخشى أن تستمر هذه الظاهرة مع ابنها .

وافر محبتي و تقديري أستاذنا العزيز لاهتمامك و مجهودك الرائعين  
إسلام شمس الدين 


*

----------


## د.عادل

التبول اللاإرادي

للتبول اللاإرادي اثناء النوم عدة اسباب عضوية ونفسية
 نبدء بالعضوية : عدم التحكم في حبس البول كنقص خلقي او التهاب في المثانة او ضعف عضلة الحبس او مرض السكري او مرض عصبي او خلل عقلي.
في حالتنا هذه نستبعد مرض السكري او مرض عصبي او خلل عقلي

النفسية : هي كثيرة جداً ولكن سأذكر المهم منها :
1. الاطفال الذين ينامون نوم عميق منذ ولادتهم (اي انهم يغرقون في النوم وينسون انفسهم ولا يتمكنوا من سيطرتهم على البول.
2.  الشعور بتقليل أهتمام الاسرة وخاصة الام أو ميلاد طفل جديد او اي سبب اخر ، وهذه الحالة تحدث بعدما يكون الطفل تعود على التحكم في البول.
3. التفكك الاسري والخلافات العائلية وخاصة بين الزوجين ، ومناقشاتهم او عرض خلافاتهم امام الابناء، مما يولد عندهم العقد النفسية التي تؤثر عليهم في حياتهم المستقبلية ،  والتفريق في التعامل بين الابناء.
4. رد فعل على القلق وعدم الشعور بالأمان 

طرق العلاج :
هناك ثلاث طرق للعلاج النفسي في حالات التبول اللاإرادي وهي:
1. يجب المحافظة على شخصية الطفل واشعاره بان ما يعاني منه هو شيئ عادي يحدث لاطفال كثيرين، وان علاجة سهل وانه سيزول مع الوقت، 
(حصر المشلكة داخل العائلة) وعدم التشهير به امام الغرباء او الشكوى لكل زائر وضيف، 
حسه على المسئولية كتغييره لفراشه وملابسه وغسل المبتل.
مكافأته على الايام التي لا يتبول فيها واظهار التشجيع من جميع افراد العائلة ـ تخصيص كراس يوضع فيه نجوم لهذه الايام ، وفي الايام التي يتبول فيها يحرم من هذه النجوم.
الاقلال او الامتناع عن تناوله للسوائل قبل نومه بساعتين او ثلاثة.
2. تفريغ المثانة تماماً قبل النوم .
على الام ان تعرف موعد تبوله لكي توقظه للتبول واعادته للنوم.
اجراء التدريب نهاراً على حبس البول اكبر مدة ممكنه بتزايد زمني تدريجي لكي تتعود المثانة على تخزين اكبر قدر من البول.
3. اضائة غرفة النوم وكذلك الطريق المؤدي للحمام وترك الحمام مضيئ.
4. الطريقة الاخيرة وهي اللجوء للعقاقير والدواء لتقوية عضلات المثانة وتقليل عمق النوم ، وهي اخر ما نلجئ اليه.
تقل نسبة التبول اللاإرادي بعد سن الرابعة ، الى ان تختفي مع سن البلوغ وفي اغلب الاحيان لا تزيد عن سن الثامنة عشر ، وتكثر لدى الاولاد اكثر من البنات ، وهناك حالات استمرت لما بعد الزواج وخاصة لدى الاناث ، وغالباً ما يكون سببها نفسي ويحتاج لعلاج مباشر مع المريض.

حاولت ان اتكلم عن الموضوع بشكل عام حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.

 اقدم النصح للجميع بمراعاة ابنائهم فلا يحرموهم من عطفهم ولا يبالغون في تدليلهم ، وتجهيزهم لمواجهة الحياة العملية التي غالباً ما تكون قاسية عليهم وتسبب لهم التعب النفسي.

تحياتي للاخت الفاضلة وابنها الاستاذ ...  وتمنياتي له بالتوفيق والنجاح.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## ابن البلد

المصدر مجلة الصحة 
التبول اللاإرادي أثناء النوم في مرحلة يتوقع فيها أن يتم التحكم الإرادي في التبول عند الأطفال تعتبر حالة شائعة ولكن علاجها ليس بالأمر اليسير. وقد يحدث التبول ليلا فقط، أو يحدث ليلا ونهارا، وهذا أقل حدوثا. نسبة حدوث التبول اللاإرادي تصل إلى 30% عند الأطفال في سن 4 سنوات، و 10% في سن 6 سنوات، و 3% في سن 12 سنة، و 1% في سن 18 سنة، ويكون شائعا عند الذكور أكثر من الإناث. 

ما هي أسبابه؟

للتبول اللاإرادي أسباب عضوية وأسباب نفسية. 

الأسباب العضوية تنتج عن عناصر متعددة تمنع الطفل من أن يتحكم في التبول، كنقص خلقي أو التهابات في الجهاز البولي أو زيادة كمية البول لأي سبب مثل ضعف الكلس أو مرض السكر أو ضعف مزمن بالكلس أو نقص في القوى العقلية أو مرض عصبي. ونسبة الأسباب العضوية من 1 إلى 2% فقط. 

أما الأسباب النفسية فكثيرة ويمكن تقسيمها إلى ثلاث فئات: 

الأطفال الذين يعانون من خلل في عملية انتظام التبول منذ الميلاد. ويلاحظ أن بعض هؤلاء الأطفال ينامون نوما عميقا.

الأطفال الذين استطاعوا التحكم في التبول، ولكنهم يتقهقرون إلى عادات الطفولة المبكرة لأسباب نفسية أو لظروف تؤدي إلى اضطرابات مثل ميلاد طفل جديد في الأسرة أو الإصابة بأزمة عضوية مثل السعال ديكي أو التهابات في المسالك البولية.

الأطفال الذين يبولون نهارا دون الليل وهذه حالات نادرة وترتبط عادة باضطرابات نفسية جسيمة أو عضوية أحيانا.

ويلاحظ عادة أن أكثر الأطفال الذين يعانون من التبول اللاإرادي لأسباب نفسية يتحسنون كلما تقدموا في السن، مع العلاج أو بدونه، وفي حالات قليلة قد تستمر الحالة لمرحلة البلوغ.

ما هو العلاج؟

لقد جرب الأطباء ثلاث طرق رئيسية للعلاج هي:

1-العلاج النفسي التشجيعي وتشتمل هذه الطريقة على القيام بالتالي: 

*الامتناع عن عقاب الطفل وعدم إظهار الغضب من ابتلاله. لأن المبالغة في إظهار الغضب من الطفل لابتلاله تؤدي إلى وجود حالة توتر وقلق عند الطفل وبالتالي إلى استمرار حالة التبول.

* حث الوالدين على تخفيف أثر هذه الحالة بالنسبة للطفل ويجب إقناعه بأن هذه الحالة ليست بحالة شاذة وإن كثيرين غيره عندهم هذه الحالة نفسها، وانه سرعان ما يتغلب عليها. 

* تحميل الطفل جزء من المسئولية وذلك بكتابة ملاحظات عن أيام الجفاف وأيام البلل، أن يقوم الطفل بمناقشة طبيبة بنفسه، التبول قبل النوم، تشجيعه والطلب منه أن يقوم بتغيير ملابسه وفراشه المبتل بنفسه.

* الإقلال من السوائل بالذات قبل 2-3 ساعات من النوم.

* التشجيع بواسطة المكافئات بالنسبة لليالي الجافة، ونوع المكافئة يعتمد على عمر الطفل. مثلا وضع نجمة تفوق في دفتر الملاحظات السابق الذكر.

2-والطريقة الثانية هي المنع عن طريق إيقاظ الطفل للتبول عدة مرات ليلا، واستعمال آلة للتنبيه لإيقاظ الطفل بمجرد ابتلاله (تكلفتها تعادل 40 دولارا أمريكيا تقريبا)، وتنظيم عمل المثانة بتدريب الطفل على حبس البول فترات تزداد في طولها تدريجيا أثناء النهار وبذلك تعتاد المثانة على الاحتفاظ بكميات كبيرة من البول. 

3-أما الطريقة الثالثة فهي إعطاء عقاقير لتخدير الأعصاب التي تنبه المثانة للتحكم فيها أو للتخفيف من عمق نوم الطفل، وهذا طبعا بمشورة الطبيب.


يارب ميكون مكرر بس  ::

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *المصدر مجلة الصحة 
> 
> يارب ميكون مكرر بس *



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

توقعك في محله يا ابن البلد

بموضوع سؤوال وجواب في الطب النفسي سئل الاخ اسلام واجبته  عن التبول اللاإرادي

وللمزيد من الافادة وحصر المعلومات في مكان واحد ارجو نقل موضوعك ليكون في نفس مكان الرد.
وان لم تتمكن من معرفة كيفية النقل اخبرني وانا هتصرف  :4: 

لك تحياتي وتقديري لحرصك على إفادتنا بالمعلومات القيمة.

----------

